# Snelly's RV Weight Result



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Its not good im afraid. For all of you who warned me, you were right and thank you. So now she's parked up until I get through my lgv, which im definetly going to do because I love her to bits. Always knew I had a thing for larger women....


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Guess you knew that was going to be the result   

Was this a loaded figure Shane?


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi shane whats its GVW? I seem to recall scotjimland reckoned his was 8.8tonne.

Olley


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

GVW is 19000 lbs - 8.8 sounds about right...

Yeah this was a loaded figure. Full water, waste, diesel, stuff and me (& the boys). Recon id save 300kg taking all the bike rack and chrome off, but its still not enough and why the hell ruin the look of her??

So now I have to get sorted with the lgv... It means sorting out the cat C provisional on my licence and doing the theory test - that will take the time. The lgv course is 6 days.


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

It will all be worth it in the end Shane!


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Sure will Linda... I love driving and being in her. If I didn't enjoy her so much, id just sell her on. Anyway, it will give me and Sal chance to start work on her.

Better go outside and apologise to the Dethleffs for deserting her the past week....


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Snelly said:


> Sure will Linda... I love driving and being in her. If I didn't enjoy her so much, id just sell her on. Anyway, it will give me and Sal chance to start work on her.
> 
> Better go outside and apologise to the Dethleffs for deserting her the past week....


His & Hers maybe? :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

O dear Shane what a pity and I was so looking forward to seeing it at Newark :lol: will you be in the tiddler now at Newark


Jacquie


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

LadyJ said:


> O dear Shane what a pity and I was so looking forward to seeing it at Newark :lol: will you be in the tiddler now at Newark
> 
> Jacquie


Unless I can pull a rabbit out of the hat and the dvla get their finger out, im afraid I won't be able to attend in the rv  So yes, I will be out in the Dethleffs (if I dont sell her before then).


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Take those lights off the front, that will get her under! :wink:


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Snelly said:


> So yes, I will be out in the Dethleffs (if I dont sell her before then).


If all else fails I can lend you a tent


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Wouldnt really call the Dethleffs a "Tiddler" !!
Incidentally, forgive my ignorance, but what is the weight problem? Is it that you can only drive a certain weight on a normal car license ?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*LGV*

Shane

I won't call this post "my advice", but this is what I think.

You are right to go for the licence - that way there are no grey areas and of course - you acquire a new skill.

I do not know your driving skills but suspect they are pretty good as a result of your job. You might not need a full six days on the course.

Try to find a company that will give you a free assessment first - one such is L & T Transport at Pontefract. I know that is a long way from you, but it is just an example.

Some places will not let you have an assessment until you have passed the theory test. The theory test is very easy. I did mine at Sheffield - it was a multiple choice thing - done by touching a computer screen.

You can book your theory test on line now.

You also need a medical.

My other suggestion is this - many training schools give the option of doing the rigid course - OK for the RV etc. They may offer you a deal - maybe just a few hundred quid extra for the arctic licence. If you can afford it mate - do it. Seriously.

Another school I have heard of is called Sterling Training - based in Essex. I have not used them but know they offer good deals - but price is not everything.

Finally, an unusual approach to find a good school is to contact a few haulage companies and ask if they recommend anyone.

If you want, pay for me a flight to Robin Hood, send Sal over here to look after Oscar and I will teach you all I know!!! LOL

Good luck, but make sure you spend time and care selecting your local training school.

Russell and Oscar


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Licences*



Waleem said:


> Wouldnt really call the Dethleffs a "Tiddler" !!
> Incidentally, forgive my ignorance, but what is the weight problem? Is it that you can only drive a certain weight on a normal car license ?


Hello John

Yes, with a car licence you are restricted to a maximum weight of 3500kg or 7500 kg depending on when you passed your test.

The licence Shane is going for will see him good for rigid lorries.

Some people say that as an RV is not a lorry you should not need a HGV licence. We have discussed this many times on MHF, and I do not want to start a riot, so will leave it at that.

Russell


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

*Re: LGV*



Rapide561 said:


> Shane
> 
> I won't call this post "my advice", but this is what I think.
> 
> ...


My aunty is a driving instructor and she did her HGV with a bloke called Steve Dent in ?S****horpe. She warned me not to go with anyone else, as they are sub standard and I believe her.

Theory test is easy, your right, but I can't do it until I apply for my provisional lorry licence... so im now waiting for the form.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Waleem said:


> Wouldnt really call the Dethleffs a "Tiddler" !!
> Incidentally, forgive my ignorance, but what is the weight problem? Is it that you can only drive a certain weight on a normal car license ?


I used to think that until I laid eyes on our Georgie Boy! Its huge.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Shane

well done mate for doing the right thing, no point in chancing it. I reckon you will walk the license.


stew


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Shane,

Glad to hear that you have opted for the wisest route. Somebody disputed with me on Sunday morning over the issue, :roll: (it wasn't you though).  

Jock.

P.S. I will send a training link for you via PM.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

I'm in the same place. Got my provisional and about to book my theory, but can't book the training until I get a decent run of shifts which will allow it.

I had a test-drive in a BIG WOLLY the day after I got my licence back, and got on fine (some "constructive feedback" of course, but that's what it's all about...). I've found 3- and 4-day courses near us for the same price, so I'll take a 4-day one.

Dougie.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Mandy and Dave

Im lucky, my aunty is a driving instructor and shes just done her HGV, so will lend me all the books and cd's etc...

Im eager to get it done now so I can drive our rv again.


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Shane, take some pics of the two bridges you went over at night, send to DVLA and demand a FULL licence NOW


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks for the answer Russell. So because Shane's RV weighs over 7.5 ton, he needs the lorry test. So what about these enormous RVs I have seen for sale that say "Drive on car license"-all lies to sell more ?


----------



## 99412 (May 25, 2006)

*Plated weight*

My Holiday Rambler was plated at over 8 tonnes in the states, but since it arrived in the UK a previous owner has taken to a place in Preston where it has been re-plated as 7.49 tonnes. Handy eh?

No changes were made to the structure of the vehicle, so all I can surmise is that it is legal to drive on a car license just so long as you don't carry more than half a cup of water as payload.

I passed the LGV theory at 100% two weeks ago, and I am starting my LGV course in March. :roll: 
That will allow me to fully load it to its GVWR of 9.3 tonnes.

I'm doing the training at R A Jackson in Sherburn who says I'm in with a shout to pass after 2 days training. We will see.


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

I may stand corrected but if its plated/rated at 7.49 you will get a ticket just the same for overloading it, you will have to re plate at the original weight to make it all legal
Geo


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Geo said:


> I may stand corrected but if its plated/rated at 7.49 you will get a ticket just the same for overloading it, you will have to re plate at the original weight to make it all legal
> Geo


I think Geo's right... you'll have to have the bump stops put back to original spec and have it replated again, costs £22 apparently.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi 
Well done Shane for taking the test mate. It is the ONLY way to go...
Just a quick note for those that seem confused about the weight and licensing issue......
If you took your car test prior to Jan 1997 then you will have a C1 (and probably a C1+E) on your license. This entitles you to drive a VEHICLE up to a maximum GVW (Gross Vehicle Weight) of 7500Kgs, also referred to as the MAM ( Maximum Allowable Mass (I believe :lol: ). If you passed after Jan 1997 then you are restricted to driving up to 3500Kgs.
It is irrelevant what the vehicle actually weighs for the purpose of the drivers license (ie removing stuff to get it to weigh less is not an option) it is what the vehicle is plated or rated as a maximum that will dictate which license you need......
If the vehicle weighs over 7500Kgs you (the driver) will need to obtain a C license in order to drive it legally. In Shanes case the weight of the RV is 19000 lbs therefore 19 000 lb, lbs = 8 618.255 03 kilogram, clearly well over the licensed 7500Kgs, so a C license is required.
As Geo has said, there then comes the separate issue of the physical weight of the vehicle in terms of whether the vehicle is overweight and this means whether the vehicle actually weighs more than the plated or rated value. This will drop you into the construction and use legislation, so please be aware of these issues...
I hope that the above info is helpful :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

kands said:


> Hi
> Well done Shane for taking the test mate. It is the ONLY way to go...
> Just a quick note for those that seem confused about the weight and licensing issue......
> If you took your car test prior to Jan 1997 then you will have a C1 (and probably a C1+E) on your license. This entitles you to drive a VEHICLE up to a maximum GVW (Gross Vehicle Weight) of 7500Kgs, also referred to as the MAM ( Maximum Allowable Mass (I believe :lol: ). If you passed after Jan 1997 then you are restricted to driving up to 3500Kgs.
> ...


Nicely summarised Keith


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

I'm just signing up for my LGV. I have booked in the medical (£40 - bargain, was expecting £80) but have just read the D4 form that has to be filled in and don't think I will pass. Everything is fine apart from my right eye. Have flippin suppression in it (brain mainly interprets signals from left eye) and I will pass the uncorrected requirements but not the corrected requirements as I have never had it corrected - hospital said don't bother from the age of 11 as it won't improve much. Have booked in with the optician tomorrow to discuss any chance of slight correction in my right eye and to see what the vision is in it at the moment(they ignore it at the moment). I'm gagging to know the outcome, even if it takes me a year of eye exercises I am determined to pass this flippin test!

Thing that bugs me is that using both eyes (with contact lense or glasses for the left one) I see perfectly - left eye gives most vision, right eye gives background and backup! I have never known any different and can spot a tractor pulling out of a turning 1/2 a mile away on a straightish road!!! ha ha

The 5 day course for the category C license is £940 quid .. is that about average?

Also, if anyone else is thinking of going for this, they are changing the theory test in April, nearly doubling the amount of questions to 60. I assume it is around 35 now, the same as the car and bike (both of which I have done in the last 3 years).

Anyway, just thought i'd vent my annoyance at the restrictions. I know they are there to ensure visually challenged people don't get behind the wheel of something big and dangerous .. but if I had actually passed before 1997, i would'nt have had this issue! I wish i had needed to drive earlier ..

(sorry if there are any spelling mistakes here and for the severe lack of smilies - I am accessing via the mobile pages on my laptop as I cannot load the standard forum pages - keep getting blue page of death!! ha ha)

EDIT (finally got into the proper forums) 

I have visions (excuse the pun) that correcting my right eye will involve brain surgery .. how else can you change the brain to receive equal signals from both eyes??! 8O 8O  Anyway, not to look on the negative side, I may well pass the tests anyway .. i am just thinking worse case scenario here and could be panicking for nothing!! Think positive!!


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

For information... I found a page laying out exact ruling on motorhomes:

http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Motoring/DriverLicensing/WhatCanYouDriveAndYourObligations/DG_10037875


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Snelly's RV*

Well you have youth on your side and just think of the size of Paramedic Wagon you could drive. Be a mobile hospital.

Steve


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Snelly said:


> For information... I found a page laying out exact ruling on motorhomes:
> 
> http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Motoring/DriverLicensing/WhatCanYouDriveAndYourObligations/DG_10037875


This page you have quoted lays some myths to rest ie no plans to change size limitations and motorhome somehow exempt sizes and/or weights also shows that the one or two bits of case law (quoted ad infinitum by GT) don't add up to much out of their context. I think this info should become a front page guide.

Regards Frank


----------

